
Ghost: A beautiful, Open Source, markdown blogging platform in JavaScript - scrollaway
https://github.com/TryGhost/Ghost/
======
scrollaway
I'm submitting this here because I'm in the process of switching to Ghost and
I absolutely, absolutely love it. I had no idea it existed.

* Was kickstarted in 2013: [https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-just-a...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnonolan/ghost-just-a-blogging-platform)

* They have an open blog: [https://blog.ghost.org/](https://blog.ghost.org/)

* Their company metrics are public: [https://ghost.org/about/](https://ghost.org/about/)

* Fully open source: [https://github.com/TryGhost/](https://github.com/TryGhost/)

They are decently expensive
([https://ghost.org/pricing/](https://ghost.org/pricing/)) but self-hostable
if you wish. I was considering switching my company's blog to Medium and hit a
bunch of pain points doing so in ownership of our own posts... Ghost solved
everything and is still a beautiful platform.

